# Ondekt or NATUMAX Knee Pillow? Which is better for sleep?



## mihran (Oct 15, 2021)

I need help from here. I would like to buy knee pillow for my better sleep. Already I have choose 2 like Ondekt or NATUMAX. But I have no idea about it, which is better? Can anyone suggest me?


----------



## JamesFitts (Oct 15, 2021)

I would recommend NATUMAX Knee Pillow. As the name suggests, this is one of the best knee pillows for side sleepers, with its ergonomic design being well-suited for those who tend to sleep on their sides and can put a lot of pressure on their knees and spine in the process. Check here more details about it.

*Extra features:* 18-month warranty and 60-day money back guarantee; removable machine-washable cover; leg strap prevents pillow from slipping around as you sleep.


----------



## lasharn (Nov 3, 2021)

NATUMAX is way better than Ondekt. My mom always have it with her!


----------

